# Kuk Sool Won & Healing Methods



## amishman (Sep 10, 2007)

The Kuk Sool web site shows one aspect of training is healing methods. I am curious if there is actual training of the "herbal medicine" aspect as shown on the web site. Do they really train on this subject in Kuk Sool at some point.

Same goes for all the other things the Kuk Sool web site states as aspects of training. They list many. Do they actually train in them all or do they tend to skip any and just state they do train to make that list of training on the web site so robust.

This is a snippet of what they state they train for healing methods.

MARTIAL ART HEALING METHODS
* Acupressure.
* Acupuncture.
* Internal energy systems.
* Herbal medicine

tj


----------



## Sabunimfrank64 (Jan 20, 2018)

amishman said:


> The Kuk Sool web site shows one aspect of training is healing methods. I am curious if there is actual training of the "herbal medicine" aspect as shown on the web site. Do they really train on this subject in Kuk Sool at some point.
> 
> Same goes for all the other things the Kuk Sool web site states as aspects of training. They list many. Do they actually train in them all or do they tend to skip any and just state they do train to make that list of training on the web site so robust.
> 
> ...


4th dahn you train in those


----------

